# Canning Smoked Pork Picnic Shoulder



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

A local grocer has smoked pork (ham) picnic shoulder on sale this week. In the past, we have canned some ham like this in pea soup etc.

The question is, I know we can cut, then can the ham, however what other uses would you have for canned ham and give suggestions for creating meals with.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Escalloped potatoes with Ham


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Well, it depends upon the ham. If it contains any milk byproducts, like whey, etc. then you should not can it. 
If it is just meat that was smoked then it is fine to can. 
Then, if you do can it, it is good for ham dumplings, ham and chicken tetrazzini, creamed ham over biscuits, diced in potato soup, in scrambled eggs, quiche, diced in fried rice, things like that.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I know this thread is over a month old, but I just wanted to add "ham dressing" to the list of uses...make it just like chicken dressing (without the sage). It's delicious.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Lucy said:


> Well, it depends upon the ham. If it contains any milk byproducts, like whey, etc. then you should not can it.


Milk in smoked ham?


----------



## Barleychown (Jan 30, 2008)

It also makes a wonderful (and quick!) pulled pork sandwich.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Yes, read the ingredients on some of those fully cooked hams. They have whey , which is a milk product.


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> Milk in smoked ham?


Oh yeah. Whey is put into everything, you gotta read the labels. There was just recently an incident recalling breaded okra because the whey was not disclosed on the label.

Homecanning: knowing what's in your food.....aaaah:happy:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I got 200 lbs of em last summer, [for free] and canned a case. They probably did have whey in em... I didn't notice any thing different in the final product. Is there something evil that can survive the pressure canning process, that I should know about?


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Ham and cabbage bell peppers and onions.
Denver omlettes
Potato and ham casarole
Ham and broccoli with cheese and onions
Pulled pork sandwiches (you can can the diced ham with bbq sauce and it will be easy)


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> Is there something evil that can survive the pressure canning process, that I should know about?


Dairy products are restricted in home canning because of the oils they contain. That oil can coat and insulate any existing botulism spores and prevent the heat from killing them. So I would recommend you be sure to cook your ham well after opening the jars to destroy any toxins.

The other reason for avoiding things like whey is that it acts as a thickener just like flours, pastas, cornstarch, etc. They are restricted because they create density issues that may void the published processing times. Heat doesn't penetrate thick foods as quickly as it does normal density foods.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Homemade mac n cheese with broccoli and ham. Yummy and you can almost convince yourself it's healthy, lol


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

judylou said:


> Dairy products are restricted in home canning because of the oils they contain. That oil can coat and insulate any existing botulism spores and prevent the heat from killing them. So I would recommend you be sure to cook your ham well after opening the jars to destroy any toxins.
> 
> The other reason for avoiding things like whey is that it acts as a thickener just like flours, pastas, cornstarch, etc. They are restricted because they create density issues that may void the published processing times. Heat doesn't penetrate thick foods as quickly as it does normal density foods.


I'm not trying to dispute you word because you are the expert here. Just wondering, wouldn't the fat in meats and poultry also do the same thing?


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Plain meats have been tested and the natural fat in them is taken into account. It is when adding things not called for nor tested in the original state that it becomes an issue.
Whey is considered a thickener. To my knowledge that is the issue with the whey.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> wouldn't the fat in meats and poultry also do the same thing?


You correct Ruby which is why we are instructed to de-fat them as much as possible before canning them, removing skin, trimming off fat, skimming, allowing it to cool and congeal so they can be removed, etc. But it is true that some remains so that is why further cooking AFTER opening the jars of meat is recommended rather than eating them straight from the jar. Eating canned meats without further cooking after opening is done I know, but it is at your own risk.

As Lucy said, all the testing done to determine the published processing times was done on plain, de-fatted meats. So doing other than the approved instructions would require much longer processing times and there are no published processing times for them. We'd just be guessing at what the time needed might be.

Despite what many think, just because something is pressure canned doesn't automatically mean it is safe and meats are one of the best examples of that. Deviate from the approved instructions and the risk increases. OK?


----------

